# adding a sunroof on 98 nissan sentra gxe



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

can anyone help me on how to put a sun roof in my car...is it possible..if it is then can someone help me out or give me sum places at where i can get one...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ask around in the Houston Nissan Enthusiasts section
they will know


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

it is possible but your gonna have one hell of a time doing it trying to get it not to leak and get the right gap int eh head liner and all kinds of madness but if its your goal the go for it


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i've heard of people doing it but as stated previously it is a hassle


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

thats one of those things thats its best just so save and take it to a custom or a really good bodyshop to get done even though i do remember seeing on "trucks" him just laying down a template for the sunroof and cutting it out from the roof and headliner. but i would say it is best to get it done in the winter since the sunroof parts are cheaper when sunroofs are "out-of season" i would get one put in mine but i would be one of those things i would rarely use


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

ima take my car to this custom shop i found the other day...kuz dey had a sentra that wuz freaked out...had switches and and custom interior and paint...so ima spend at least 10k..


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

english?

Your going to spend 10,000 dollars for a sunroof? For that price sell your car and buy a 98 SE with a sunroof


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

for 10g's you could buy a 300z with t-tops nevermind a sentra. i think he ment a thousand not ten.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> ima take my car to this custom shop i found the other day...kuz dey had a sentra that wuz freaked out...had switches and and custom interior and paint...so ima spend at least 1k..


1k is stupid. just get a manual flip up mood roof you dont need a power sliding bmw stlye sun roof lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just put a hole in it and get a heavy duty leaf bag. There ya go

WHOA THE CAR HAD SWITCHES IN IT!? THAT'S IMAZING! I would totally spend 10K for some switches.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Just put a hole in it and get a heavy duty leaf bag. There ya go
> 
> WHOA THE CAR HAD SWITCHES IN IT!? THAT'S IMAZING! I would totally spend 10K for some switches.


hehe gangsta :thumbup: im sure he ment 1k but still thats pretty stupid, all they doing is cutting a hole in your car and the sun roofs even come with a template dont they? hell just DIY that sumabitch


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it's got a template. Easy as puting a puzzle together. DIY save money and get the same job for a lot less


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah it's got a template. Easy as puting a puzzle together. DIY save money and get the same job for a lot less


also you will know attention and care where used since you were the one doing the job. i think all you would need is an air compresser (rent it) and some air power metal shears (rent) masking tape, and some sealent..............black caulk for the getto............


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not sure where your located but I was quoted 600$ for one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> not sure where your located but I was quoted 600$ for one.


still kinda pricy but non the less a vast improvement over 1k


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> still kinda pricy but non the less a vast improvement over 1k


600 full power and full install, car back in the same day, and they garentee that it wont leak.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> can anyone help me on how to put a sun roof in my car...is it possible..if it is then can someone help me out or give me sum places at where i can get one...



Can anyone help me on how to put a sunrood in my car? Is it possible? If it is then will someone help me out, or give me some places of where I can purchase one.

Sounds much better to me and proper grammer and spelling makes it look so much more nice.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> english?
> 
> Your going to spend 10,000 dollars for a sunroof? For that price sell your car and buy a 98 SE with a sunroof




hell naw brah.....when i said 10,000...dats how much i want to spend into totally tricking out my sentra..we all kinds of shit...jus an estimate...but i be damn if i spend 10,000 fo a sunroof mayne...c'mon now ya'll should know that


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what?!?!?!?!

when you said 10G you didnt' say anything about any other mods, just talking about a sunroof. We do know that, thats why we told you 10G for a sunroof was too much.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> hell naw brah.....when i said 10,000...dats how much i want to spend into totally tricking out my sentra..we all kinds of shit...jus an estimate...but i be damn if i spend 10,000 fo a sunroof mayne...c'mon now ya'll should know that


omg scott! scott!!!!!!!! grammer! lol and yea you said nothing about other mods..............you did mention switches tho


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> omg scott! scott!!!!!!!! grammer! lol and yea you said nothing about other mods..............you did mention switches tho


that was in the sentra he saw


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

shiiiid not to long ago i was at a car show in houston..and i seen dis nissan sentra...dat muhfuh was bad mayne...da name of da car wuz "sentralized"..lol so that is what givin me ideas for my car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dude, I would totally hate to hear you talk. I mean I talk fast and people have a hard time understanding me because of that but when I type people can make it out. There are several nice sentras on this board, look around in the "member's rides" and check out cardomain.com


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> shiiiid not to long ago i was at a car show in houston..and i seen dis nissan sentra...dat muhfuh was bad mayne...da name of da car wuz "sentralized"..lol so that is what givin me ideas for my car


ok ill admit i have bad spelling and use slang now and again, but this is insain. you are going out of your way to make it hard to read, dat is not any easyer to type than that, da you can type the, wuz.........was it has the same amount of letters. isnt the point of typing in slang to reduce the amount of letters effectivly reducing the time it takes to type a sentence?


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok ill admit i have bad spelling and use slang now and again, but this is insain. you are going out of your way to make it hard to read, dat is not any easyer to type than that, da you can type the, wuz.........was it has the same amount of letters. isnt the point of typing in slang to reduce the amount of letters effectivly reducing the time it takes to type a sentence?


stop picking on the retarded


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

thread is dead foo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> thread is dead foo


Because of retards such as..... well you.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Because of retards such as..... well you.



uhhhh...get off my d*i*c*k foo!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can say dick on this board


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Could someone suggest a brand name, a website or some other links to find a good quality ( I mean really proven one ) sunroof, to give my head a bit of sunshine. I strictly believe in DIY.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> uhhhh...get off my d*i*c*k foo!


nucca be trippin daw.. dem hoez all up in my shiznit like they aint no butta... i seen the Sentralized nucca ride be clean fo' sho cuz.. wit dem switchez and thangz... nuh git ov ma p*u*z*z*y foo!


:loser: Making a Nissan a piece of rice is a sin. Don't you know that son? Now go to school and please pay attention to your LD teacher. You're in that class for a reason.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

damn mayne ppl still postin shit on here???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> damn mayne ppl still postin shit on here???


foo shoo mayne we pizostin cuz u iz da shiznatit  accualy we are still posting here because some people still have questions about sun roofs in their car ............ when you start a thread its for all people to ask questions about the same topic you had questions on :thumbup: 
.......you know it really does take so concentration to type like that


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> foo shoo mayne we pizostin cuz u iz da shiznatit  accualy we are still posting here because some people still have questions about sun roofs in their car ............ when you start a thread its for all people to ask questions about the same topic you had questions on :thumbup:
> .......you know it really does take so concentration to type like that



so can u help me out with adding a sunroof..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> so can u help me out with adding a sunroof..


i don't know what hasn't been discussed already. when u buy a sun roof im sure it comes with a template of sorts. so you would need to measure measure and measure again (just to be extra sure its strait you don't want a crooked sunroof :thumbup: ) and then out line the template in masking tape (make it easyer to see the lines) then get to cutting, once you have cut the hole out go to town on the headliner (now would also be a good time to reupolster the headliner as well) then the final bit is to place the sun roof in the hole and seal it up :thumbup: i wish you good luck. maybe you have some friends with the right tools (and know how) to help you out
side note: its allways good to at least try to DIY stuff because you get a feeling of satisfaction out of it. and you know the job was done right because you put the extra time and effort in :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

scott installed spell check for everyone to use as well, down beside post mayne


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yo mayne you can by da kit and instal it urself yo. It isn't be as hard as u be thinkin foo. It comes with da template and everything dawg.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

lol...preciate it dawg...where can i buy da kit..foo


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentdawg said:


> lol...preciate it dawg...where can i buy da kit..foo


you could try jwc.com or summit? i really have no idea just ask the shop you were going to have the sun roof installed at where they get theirs other than that your on your own sorry


----------

